# 13 Million bells!!!



## thunderstar100 (Aug 29, 2013)

Yay I got 13 million bells finally, WITHOUT CHEATING 
No time travels, no dupes, NO CHEATS for LOSERS!
What's the highest you have? (to all the people who actually play this game properly)


----------



## radical6 (Aug 29, 2013)

thunderstar100 said:


> Yay I got 13 million bells finally, WITHOUT CHEATING
> No time travels, no dupes, *NO CHEATS for LOSERS!*
> What's the highest you have?* (to all the people who actually play this game properly)*



wow 
i thought the "tt = cheating" thing was gone but people still think like that?? thats dumb 

but 30million from turnips.


----------



## Link32 (Aug 29, 2013)

Lol 800k you guys are making me feel bad


----------



## locker (Aug 29, 2013)

i feel tt is cheating


----------



## beffa (Aug 29, 2013)

wow congratulations, not hard to do with perfect fruit & turnips but w/e 

tt'ing isn't cheating, and certainly isn't for 'losers,' it's a way of playing the game. if you don't time travel, good for you. don't judge others for doing it.


----------



## Boccages (Aug 29, 2013)

tsundere said:


> wow
> i thought the "tt = cheating" thing was gone but people still think like that?? thats dumb
> 
> but 30million from turnips.



TT is cheating for me.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

I have 16 million from turnips, 10 million from constantly beetle hunting about a month ago, and then the other few millions is from trades, ect.

And, guess what? I Time Travel. But I didn't get any money from that. At all. c:


----------



## radical6 (Aug 29, 2013)

Link32 said:


> Lol 800k you guys are making me feel bad


nah its easy with turnips and perfect fruit. beetle hunting takes forever.



NouvelleOrange said:


> TT is cheating for me.


i dont see how its cheating. i usually play late and night owl doesnt cut it, and everyone is sleeping and shops are closed. i just tt a few hours back. that or i wake up early and everything is closed.  and without people who tt so much, we wouldn't have all the popular spring gracie stuff or other crap from seasons.

but now i stopped. i only tt by days to get villagers out. theres nothing wrong with changing the clock.


----------



## Venn (Aug 29, 2013)

The most I ever had was probably around 1.5 Mill then I used it on PWP and stuff. Now I have around 500,000 I think.
It works for me though!


----------



## Touko (Aug 29, 2013)

8.2mil at the moment.


----------



## beffa (Aug 29, 2013)

Venice said:


> The most I ever had was probably around 1.5 Mill then I used it on PWP and stuff. Now I have around 500,000 I think.
> It works for me though!



i like this. 

i don't like having too many bells. makes me greedy and wanting more, and then i lose it and i get upset... when it's only pixels. i liked having just 500k bells not too long ago because it was just enough to help me do stuff when i needed to


----------



## Bluesummers (Aug 29, 2013)

From turnips, beetles/rare fish, and misc. I have about 50mil bells between my two characters. Most of that does come from turnips. I can't stay up late enough these days to farm beetles for bells.


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm barely above 20 mil. I hit 21 million after selling turnips today, but I used 598k to pay off a house expansion.


----------



## kyubey (Aug 29, 2013)

I have 45,601,081 Bells plus about 1,000,000 on each of my two side saves. But I'm still selling stuff so that number is subject to change, heh.


----------



## kathyceeiscool (Aug 29, 2013)

18M. when I had 5M I used to think I was mad rich then I went on these boards and I was like T___T I SUCK AT THIS GAME D:


----------



## RisingSun (Aug 29, 2013)

I have somewhere around 12.5 mil in my account.  I also have my house paid off and quite a few pwp's.  all told, I am worth over 25 mil.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2013)

^-^ 1 million in my abd 

This is why I never win auctions :3


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 29, 2013)

About 400,000... Good lord, how do you people have so much bells? D:


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 29, 2013)

Most I had was 1 mil beetle hunting


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 29, 2013)

Most I've had was about 27 mil in the bank... Now have about 5. Guess it doesn't count tho because I'm a loser lo0o0l


----------



## GOAT (Aug 29, 2013)

about a d or two after i fished paying off my third house in my old town, i had 35 million bells. then i restarted.

 i have 3 million now, and about 1.5 mill in turnips.


----------



## gsusfreak (Aug 30, 2013)

30mill... no TT....all from turnips and perfect fruits


----------



## Farobi (Aug 30, 2013)

Almost 4m, no tting nor duping, cause im #pro hehe jk.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Aug 30, 2013)

-24.7 million, no TTing or duping, I'm so proud!

In seriousness, 400k.


----------



## Bones (Aug 30, 2013)

I usually spend around 1mil on turnips and try to sell for at least 500+ bells, so my weekly in-game income is about.. 4.7mil or more?

And right now, I've got 2mil or so in the bank. It would be higher, but I've been paying off my house with all of that turnip money, and am now starting to work on PWPs as well.

I'll probably get a lot more in the bank later on, which I'll most likely use to buy a few rare items that I really want, and for giveaways.


----------



## MajesticMayor (Aug 30, 2013)

LOL at ppl saying TT is cheating but 35mil for me


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Aug 30, 2013)

I have 82mil. I have not cheated once. I've been playing for two months, have bought turnips every week and sold for at least 500+ every week. I've also collected all perfect fruit in many a basket, mostly non-native fruit that I've sold at retail.


----------



## bootie101 (Aug 30, 2013)

I "cheat" and I'm proud! Only 8 million here though cause I spent a fair bit upgrading..


----------



## Kuzuryuu (Aug 30, 2013)

i have 2.8 or 2.9 million right now and 90% of it is from beetle hunting uvu


----------



## Amneal (Aug 30, 2013)

TTing and duping are ways other people play this game.. I TT by day, not leaving the current month so I tend to go back to the first alot. I don't know how to dupe or I would to be honest. Made 12m from turnips tho


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 30, 2013)

The most I had was 105 mil thanks to turnips.  I am now down to 17 mil or something.  Frivolous spending was my vice but I've enjoyed the outcome.  
Time traveling is in no way for losers, being a sore sport over the way someone else chooses to play, THAT'S for losers.


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 30, 2013)

Excatly 1.7mil atm


----------



## Megan. (Aug 30, 2013)

Time travelling isn't cheating. 
I've made around 45mil from turnips.​


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 30, 2013)

I have 70,000,000 Bells from turnips!


----------



## unravel (Aug 30, 2013)

thunderstar100 said:


> Yay I got 13 million bells finally, WITHOUT CHEATING
> No time travels, no dupes, *NO CHEATS for LOSERS!*
> What's the highest you have? (to all the people who actually play this game properly)



So you mean if *we don't cheat* that means we are *losers*?


----------



## intropella (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't understand how TT is  consider cheating. It's an option that developers added, therefore it should not be called cheating.
Most people are impatient to continue their own lovely town when they are finished, or want to TT a villager out or in. Also they probably miss the even yesterday due from school or work, then they can simply TT a day of the event and enjoy it. lol I just laugh at people who consider as cheating and they don't understand the reason why the developers left that option in the first place. However, duping is definitely cheating.

The most I have was 55 mil, from turnips, trading, selling, and what not.


----------



## unravel (Aug 30, 2013)

intropella said:


> I don't understand how TT is  consider cheating. It's an option that developers added, therefore it should not be called cheating.
> Most people are impatient to continue their own lovely town when they are finished, or want to TT a villager out or in. Also they probably miss the even yesterday due from school or work, then they can simply TT a day of the event and enjoy it. lol I just laugh at people who consider as cheating and they don't understand the reason why the developers left that option in the first place. However, duping is definitely cheating.
> 
> The most I have was 55 mil, from turnips, trading, selling, and what not.



It makes sense but the reason why TT is cheating because you can get lots of items and improve your town fast


----------



## intropella (Aug 30, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> It makes sense but the reason why TT is cheating because you can get lots of items and improve your town fast



Does it really matter? It's their own game. They bought the game, they can do it whatever they want. I don't see why you guys are so butthurt about it. Lots of people have busy lives. They don't really have to time to play a full real time , and so they resort in skipping few days to satisfied their needs when they are in break or something. Again, the developers intended adding this feature since gamecube, so I'm sure they are very aware about this and they don't believe consider as cheating if they keep adding this feature throughout the series. People have their own pace, so people have their own gameplay.

Plus you guys are too butthurt about the whole TT consider as cheating and taking it to extreme to belittle players who do TT.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 30, 2013)

It's fine to hold yourself to a certain standard, but you shouldn't look down your nose at someone who doesn't meet it.


----------



## Mao (Aug 30, 2013)

2mil..... what the... I feel so broke :'(


----------



## Orange (Aug 30, 2013)

Most I had at one time was about 800k. If I had millions of bells, I wouldn't even know what to do with it. Also fishing would become pointless for me.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 30, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> It makes sense but the reason why TT is cheating because you can get lots of items and improve your town fast



same criteria as duping for the former, js.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Aug 30, 2013)

I had 10 mil when I reset my town (no TT'ing). Now I TT, and I'm pretty much broke, because I don't play much each (game) day, so not much beetle hunting. My current objective is to catch up to real world time. All my money has been spent on mortgage and Gracie stuff.


----------



## Neu (Aug 30, 2013)

I never use TT or any tricks, i don't sell villagers, i only took 10,000~15,000 profits from my customers even when my furniture shop was still open. Now, i have like 25~30 millions in the bank. Not to mention; i fully paid my house, cleared HHA challenge, donating for PWPs, etc.

I make Bells only from collecting bugs at the island for 1~3 hours a day & from weekly stalk market. Seriously, bragging about 13 millions? I would never even told anyone how many Bells i have in my bank ; not until i saw this kind of thread. There are still many people who have more money than me, but i don't really care about that. As long as i can still enjoy playing this game.


----------



## eruniban (Aug 30, 2013)

Farobi said:


> same criteria as duping for the former, js.



duping is copying something you have already owned and paying or losing nothing in the process - cheating

time traveling is not wanting to play and do nothing in a game day, get what you want to get and still have to pay for and earn everthing you might want to buy - NOT cheating

these two really are not the same at all, js.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 30, 2013)

ok. but what about the people who overprice limited-time items? they kinda are greedy imo.


----------



## eruniban (Aug 30, 2013)

Farobi said:


> ok. but what about the people who overprice limited-time items? they kinda are greedy imo.



they are greedy and its not cool
but what I dont get it why people against tt choose to buy things out of season
if you really dont like tt so much you should probably just wait until its in season to get a hold of it yourself
i see people who say tt is cheating and yet buy things they couldn't have got already as hypocritical
what im saying is a opinion though so it doesnt mean im right to everyone
sorry i was kind of a jerk in last post


----------



## rivulet (Aug 30, 2013)

Most I ever had was like 30m, I dunno how @-@

But honestly I don't consider time traveling cheating. It's a way of playing the game. :T


----------



## poliwag0 (Aug 30, 2013)

I have 1.4m right now. I've never had higher. Tomorrow I'm getting some items though so I'll have 500k afterwards.


----------



## charmed girl (Aug 30, 2013)

I have 8 mil sitting in my account, and been playing almost 3 months. I have never time travelled or anything. Just made bells from the island. 
I was thinking of time traveling to April 1st to get villager pictures but cause I've never done it before I'm abit paranoid lol.


----------



## Avacyn (Aug 30, 2013)

I currently have 36,558,733 bells in my bank.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm amazed at the amount of bells some people must have. It's fun but a struggle to go island bug hunting every night. After watering flowers, digging up fossils I then gather fruit and shells just to stay ahead of expenses.  The prices people ask and get for items is out of hand. This is a fun game, but since being on here I think I'm the only one who plays it in real time and takes each step with pride. If someone wants to TT fine, but I don't even know how and don't want to. Duping is something I learned some people admit to doing. Now I am very wary of trying to do any transactions. Most stuff I give for free or if I order from catalog I sell it to person for what it cost me. I'm needing forum bells more than anything. 

I love ACNL but saddened by so much greed.


----------



## Sheepish (Aug 30, 2013)

I've got 6.5 mil, last I checked. Most of that was earned through beetle farming during the first two weeks of getting the game since I had a ton of free time in the evening then, and the rest was earned through turnips. Though it's honestly not that much when you consider that I've barely expanded my house.


----------



## Neu (Aug 30, 2013)

maxfactor said:


> I'm amazed at the amount of bells some people must have. It's fun but a struggle to go island bug hunting every night.



Actually, even if you just do island bugs (8,000+ worth of bugs) & sharks collecting just one trip per day at night which give you around 300,000~400,000 Bells, you can get around 2~3 mil in a week. And then by buying 1 mil worth of turnips, you can get extra 4~6 mil every week by hitting stalk market within 500~600+ prices. It's not that hard to make Bells in ACNL if you know how to make use of stalk market anyway.


----------



## jodie (Aug 30, 2013)

I finally got 2 million but I'm trying so hard to save more!


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 30, 2013)

Neu said:


> Actually, even if you just do island bugs (8,000+ worth of bugs) & sharks collecting just one trip per day at night which give you around 300,000~400,000 Bells, you can get around 2~3 mil in a week. And then by buying 1 mil worth of turnips, you can get extra 4~6 mil every week by hitting stalk market within 500~600+ prices. It's not that hard to make Bells in ACNL if you know how to make use of stalk market anyway.



I do night hunting nearly every day.  But do you luck out and get into a town offering high prices on the stalk market?  My town never goes much above 100 and usually that's about what I pay for them.


----------



## Neu (Aug 30, 2013)

maxfactor said:


> I do night hunting nearly every day.  But do you luck out and get into a town offering high prices on the stalk market?  My town never goes much above 100 and usually that's about what I pay for them.



That is why i joined this forum, to look for a town which has the highest price available to sell my turnips every week. And also, that's why i said, "If you know how to make use of stalk market." You aren't alone in this game, so why not use that multiplayer feature for stalk market? C:


----------



## Vadim (Aug 30, 2013)

I have like 70 milion at the moment. The only time i timetraveled was to get the T&T Emporium. 

I got like 65 million bells of turnips.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 30, 2013)

I only have about a million bells. I've been having fun on the stalk market and just pouring my bells into my house upgrades.

Just paid off the last one, along with the modern house architecture


----------



## oath2order (Aug 30, 2013)

I only have about a million bells. I've been having fun on the stalk market and just pouring my bells into my house upgrades.

Just paid off the last one, along with the modern house architecture


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 30, 2013)

Like 1.8 million. I should really start doing the stalk market, too lazy to go beetle farming


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 30, 2013)

I have about 9m right now (Had about 26 before i started buying hybrids) ^_^ I give away villagers, and tend to make bells by selling villager pictures 

Time travelling isn't cheating, it is what allows me and others to give away villagers, so who's complaining?

I really need to invest a lot of my bells into a themed town i'm currently making


----------



## Patchwork (Aug 30, 2013)

I have 26 million right now and this was made thanks to the stalk market. I want to hit 100 million bells so then I can just let the interest make the money for me.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 30, 2013)

Okay.  I'm buying a ton of turnips this Sunday.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 30, 2013)

I've made about 10-15 million since I've played, but I'm focusing on certain things, so I only saved about 2 million of them.


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 30, 2013)

Patchwork said:


> I have 26 million right now and this was made thanks to the stalk market. I want to hit 100 million bells so then I can just let the interest make the money for me.



Does this game still have interest? If so how often do you get it? I didn't think it did, I've tt'ed months ahead and didn't get anything...is it like only years lol


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

TeddysMama711 said:


> Does this game still have interest? If so how often do you get it? I didn't think it did, I've tt'ed months ahead and didn't get anything...is it like only years lol



It's either years or changing the 3DS' clock, not the in-game clock. (I believe so, not 100% on this.)


----------



## Patchwork (Aug 30, 2013)

TeddysMama711 said:


> Does this game still have interest? If so how often do you get it? I didn't think it did, I've tt'ed months ahead and didn't get anything...is it like only years lol



Yup, you can collect the interest at the first of every month and from what I recall the ABD will inform you how much interest you have gained and then it will be stored into your funds. I'm not sure if you can claim it after the first day of the month and if time travelling stops you from claiming the interest, though I might be wrong.

EDIT: After doing some more reading up on it, there is a 99k cap on the interest rate. I really hope this is not the case. But still, Aiming for 100 million will be worth it for me.


----------



## sweetfire (Aug 30, 2013)

25mil from turnips
around 5mil from catching bugs on the island 
I used alot of it though.


----------



## Divo (Aug 30, 2013)

*shrugs* I'm well over 300M right now. And I can make about 100M in a day, if I work at it.

Selling Royal Crowns in a Bell Bloom town, where Re-Tail is buying them at Premium. Whoop whoop.


----------



## Batofara (Aug 30, 2013)

I've have like 15 mil at the most in my ABD, but I keep buying villagers for like 5-10 mil lol

Turnips OP

I kinda see it that time travelling is cheating, depending on how it is used.

I'm pretty sure if you TT to sunday, buy some turnips, and sell them in a 500+ town, that's like 10 mil per trip. If I did this, I'd probably make over 100 mill a day. There's also TTing to holidays and selling items for 1 mil+ each on the forum. This is what I see as cheating

TTing villagers in and out is a lesser form of cheating. It was intended that you wait for villagers to move on their own, but I guess it's not that bad if you're not abusing too much. TTing to another day because the day ended also fits in this category.

---

But yeah, if you don't think that abusing TTing for 100 mil or more bells a day isn't cheating, I dunno what is lol. I actually feel like turnips are cheating in the first place, they give you way too much easy money


----------



## Azzie (Aug 30, 2013)

About 2.4 million. I need to be smarter with turnips. XD


----------



## Batofara (Aug 30, 2013)

Azzie said:


> About 2.4 million. I need to be smarter with turnips. XD



Lol all you have to do is buy as much as you can, stuff them all into your closet, then find someone with high prices to sell it at


----------



## AnimalCrossngAddict (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats.

13 million is very time consuming. I bet you had lots of trips to the island catching beetles.

I also think TT is cheating. 

The highest I have accomplished is 3 million..

Three cheers for you

Hip Hip Hooray --- Hip Hip Hooray --- Hip Hip Hooray


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 30, 2013)

AnimalCrossngAddict said:


> I also think TT is cheating.



Three cheers for you

Hip Hip Hooray --- Hip Hip Hooray --- Hip Hip Hooray


----------



## irisubunny (Aug 30, 2013)

locker said:


> i feel tt is cheating



it all depends on what you TT for. if you TT to like holidays and such for specific items that you can't normally get, then yeah you're pretty much cheating. if you TT for a friend or villagers and such, it's not really cheating. there's nothing really wrong with changing the date, again it all depends on what you're changing the date and time for.


----------



## esc (Aug 30, 2013)

About 34 million right now from turnips.
I do TT but I don't gain any profit from it just to clarify. It just speeds up the villager moving process.


----------



## milly (Aug 30, 2013)

My highest is 4-5 mill. I'm new to turnips & was lucky to find someone selling them highly! So proud to have achieved that much which is silly in comparison to the above post. 

I don't often TT, but I don't think it's cheating. People can play the game how they like. They wouldn't include it as an option otherwise. It's there for everyone to do if they want to, so you could make profit from it too if you desired.


----------



## SoraSmiles (Aug 31, 2013)

thunderstar100 said:


> Yay I got 13 million bells finally, WITHOUT CHEATING
> No time travels, no dupes, NO CHEATS for LOSERS!
> What's the highest you have? (to all the people who actually play this game properly)



I first off want to say that just because you choose to play the game WITHOUT time traveling dosen't mean thats the only RIGHT way to play the game. Time traveling was implemented for the convenience of people who don't have all the time in the world to play. IE most of the adults who play this game and have been playing since the N64 game. I time travel sometimes so I can actually play the game because I can't play until my son is in bed at 8PM and the day in AC is already gone by them.
Please think before you open your mouth.

As for how many bells I've gotten up to about 10Mil including items and like 5 without items


----------



## puppy (Aug 31, 2013)

i have around 57 mil and yeah, i do tt
although i dont have much to spend on since i paid off my house so it keeps adding up


----------



## Cease (Aug 31, 2013)

I've payed off most of my house using the beetle method thing,
so like
10mil maybe?


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm at about 2.5mil. Mainly because I haven't been beetle hunting for a while, and I've forgotten to buy turnips for the last two weeks. I'm currently upgrading to 8x8 rooms, so that's taking a lot of cash.


----------



## Dragoness (Aug 31, 2013)

120m from villager trading.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 31, 2013)

Dragoness said:


> 120m from villager trading.



for a second i thought you said trafficking @.@


----------



## soshii (Aug 31, 2013)

While I don't agree with the OP's standards of "playing the game properly", I made my first 20 million breeding blue roses and selling them on the forums when they were still around 150k-200k each.


----------



## AnimalCrossngAddict (Aug 31, 2013)

maxfactor said:


> I'm amazed at the amount of bells some people must have. It's fun but a struggle to go island bug hunting every night. After watering flowers, digging up fossils I then gather fruit and shells just to stay ahead of expenses.  The prices people ask and get for items is out of hand. This is a fun game, but since being on here I think I'm the only one who plays it in real time and takes each step with pride. If someone wants to TT fine, but I don't even know how and don't want to. Duping is something I learned some people admit to doing. Now I am very wary of trying to do any transactions. Most stuff I give for free or if I order from catalog I sell it to person for what it cost me. I'm needing forum bells more than anything.
> 
> I love ACNL but saddened by so much greed.



I love your attitude. I play the game the same way.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Aug 31, 2013)

11 million at the moment. I make a lot from selling villagers and breeding Hybrids.


----------

